# Turtle Beach Elite 800X Not Powering On



## wrynnegade

I recently contacted Turtle Beach customer support about my Elite 800X not powering on. I haven't gotten a response yet, so I was hoping maybe I might see if anyone else is having this issue and if they've come across any solution. Here is what I told Turtle Beach: 

"The Elite 800X headset I purchased on the 21st of February, 2016 at GameStop, stopped working today, April 7, 2016. When I first took them off the charger and powered them on, I noticed it was in Music mode, which was strange because I only ever use Movie mode and Game mode. Upon holding the preset button to switch modes, nothing happened. I tried power cycling the device but the result was the same. I tried restoring everything to factory defaults through the EarForce Audio Hub, but still no result. Then I tried to reset the headset in Bootloader mode according to the official troubleshooting article in the Turtle Beach knowledge base. I heard the distinctive sound signifying the headset has discharged all its circuits, but when I plugged everything into the computer (mac) in the proper order (including holding the preset button while plugging in), the EarForce Audio Hub does not recognize that anything is plugged in. Upon unplugging the headset and the charger from the computer, I tried to power on the headset normally, but now it won't come on at all. It won't do anything, and the EarForce Audio Hub continues to not acknowledge that the device is present at all. I'm at a loss as to what to do next, as it seems there's nothing else I can do. I'd greatly appreciate any help. This headset cost me a pretty penny. What makes this strange, is that I have another Elite 800X that I bought about a year ago, and its worked fine ever since, no problems at all. This new headset, which I bought for my wife, is the only one of the two to give me any trouble. Anyways, thanks in advance for any support on this issue."


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since the unit is so new, I'd recommend that you wait for your warranty repair to be completed.


----------



## wrynnegade

Hi and thank you for the welcome!

I think you are right. Something tells me there's no fix for this, but I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## wrynnegade

I thought I'd come back and post a status update on my issue. Hopefully this will help anyone else having a similar issue. To my pleasant surprise, a Turtle Beach technical support representative responded fairly quickly with a solution that did enable my headset to be powered back on. Here's what he said:

"Hi _John Doe_,

If you find that the headset has become unresponsive, and does not power on when its power button is pressed:

***First, please connect the headset to charge by plugging the USB cable directly from the headset to a USB wall adapter, or a game console that is powered on. Connect the USB cable even if the headset doesn't respond. DO NOT connect the headset to a PC or Mac for this test.

- Leave the headset plugged in, and press and hold down the MUTE button for 20 seconds (or until the LED lights on the headset turn off, if any).

- Attempt to power on the headset.

- Leave the headset to charge for 1-2 hours, then disconnect the USB cable from both devices and try to use the headset.

Please try the test as described above, and reply back to let us know if the issue continues to persist.

Sincerely,

_Another John Doe_"

Like I said, this solution did work, in that it enabled my headset to be powered back on. However, there is still one button not functioning properly. The listening mode selection button can cycle between music modes, but it won't cycle out of music mode to any other mode (i.e. game mode, movie mode). When I hold the button down, nothing happens. When I tap the button, it does properly change music modes though. This was the original problem I was trying to find a solution to when my headset decided it wasn't going to play ball at all. I haven't found any solutions for this that have worked so far, but I've updated the technical support representative with all the pertinent information. I'll be sure to update this post as I find out more.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks for keeping us updated.

If the buttons are still troublesome, best to still have it repaired.


----------

